# Hauling quads on tilt???



## CROGERS (May 8, 2010)

So I just purchased a new Mud pro 700 for the wife! The problem is that it is longer then her previous quad. I am going to be a few inches short in my enclosed trailer, but I think I can make the two quads fit if I put them on some ramps. My question is, will I do damage to drivetrain, clutches etc over time if I haul the quads on a slant? Maybe I am over thinking this. Might be a stupid question. Please give me your thoughts. Thanks.


----------



## wolf_36 (Jul 7, 2010)

Don't see why it would damage anything as long as there secure , it's an ATV there built to go though the abuse of off road trails so riding secure on a slant should'nt be a problem . I have loaded 3 on a trailer a few times sideways with the front tires riding the top rail on an open trailer , only problem I had was a pain in the butt to unload them


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

I have hauled them piggy-backed in a trailer across country..no issues. Just rig it so the one isn't resting on the other's plastics...or painted parts...and use ratchet straps or come-alongs to hold them.


----------



## CROGERS (May 8, 2010)

So you figure as long as they are strapped good and not rocking, they should be fine? Thanks for the reply.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Cant hurt anything we do it all the time. Just sucure them down so they dont move


----------



## wolf_36 (Jul 7, 2010)

Yes


----------



## CROGERS (May 8, 2010)

Perfect!! Just need to put in some better placed d rings and I should be good to go. Thanks guys.


----------



## monkeybonezz (Jan 27, 2011)

Not sure what kind of angle you are going to put them on but when I piggyback my quads sometimes the blow out a lot of smoke when I start them. I guess this is because the oil must be getting past the rings or something. The angle can be pretty steep. The light one goes on first with the wheels on the roof, the heavy one rests on the back of the sport quad and I have to put my back into the tailgate to shut it. Then I strap it all down. They almost always blow smoke when I start them after this configuration. They have been running for years though so I don't think it hurts em. 

Sent from my Galaxy S3


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

Some bikes load up with fuel when left at angles for long periods of time. Don't think this will be an issue for op since the bike in ? Is fuel injected.




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^^^ that, and single cylinder. I wouldn't haul any carbed v-twins like that. Or any VTwin really.


----------

